# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > خبر: هر هفته طلایی شوید و در قرعه کشی دو عدد آیفون X شرکت کنید!

## zeynab89

به گزارش روابط عمومی ایدکو، این شرکت به‌عنوان توزیع‌کننده آنلاین محصولات کسپرسکی در ایران و خاورمیانه، چندی پس از ارائه نسخه فارسی محصولات امنیتی کسپرسکی 2018 به قید قرعه به خریداران این محصولات هدایایی اهدا می‌کند.tele.jpgبنابر این گزارش شرکت ایدکو قصد دارد در قالب طرح «تا پایان سال 2017 هر هفته طلایی شوید» به خریدارانی که از روز یکشنبه 5 آذر‌ماه 96 تا روز یکشنبه 10 دی‌ماه 96 به خرید آنلاین محصولات خانگی و ادارات کوچک کسپرسکی از وب‌سایت کسپرسکی آنلاین اقدام می‌کنند هر هفته یک *ربع سکه بهار آزادی* و در پایان دو*آیفون* *X*  به قید قرعه اهدا کند.  بنابر اعلام شرکت ایدکو، علاقه‌مندان برای خرید محصولات کسپرسکی و بهره‌مندی از فرصت در نظر گرفته شده می‌توانند در بازه زمانی مذکور نسبت به خرید محصولات موردنظر خود از سایت مربوطه اقدام کنند. قرعه کشی بین خریداران تمام محصولات انجام می گیرد.به‌گفته شرکت ایدکو این تخفیف صرفاً برای خریداران نهایی محصولات بوده و تهیه این محصولات از طریق نمایندگان رسمی امکان‌پذیر است. علاقه‌مندان می‌توانند با مراجعه به وب‌سایت کسپرسکی آنلاین محصولات موردنظر خود را خریداری کرده و ضمن بهره‌مندی از جدیدترین فناوری‌های روز حوزه امنیت اطلاعات در قرعه‌کشی مربوطه نیز شرکت کنند. فهرست فروشگاه‌های اینترنتی مجاز نیز در نشانی www.irkaspersky.com  و در قسمت نمایندگان قابل دسترس است.

----------

